# how do you trust again



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

How do you learn to trust again when you've been betrayed by the closest person in your life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

You remember that they aren't the person you don't trust. It's something that you will have to work on, if they give you no reason not to trust you .. then why not trust them??

That bein said, you may also now know some of the signs of mistrust .. so don't ignore those either, but don't over do it too .. if that makes sense??

I also had severe trust issues with my stbxw .. but I don't think I will take it out on anyone else.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

One day at a time; one hour at a time; one minute at a time. Be patient.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

It takes a long time. And that's ok. You need to give yourself room, and space, and time.

BTW, I want to apologize for my Mazel Tov comment -- I had confused you with someone else who was eager for their final divorce date. I felt really bad about that.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Its ok, I'm looking forward to it now as a relief, being able to start the next chapter. I didn't want this, but it will be for the best I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

How do you trust again?

Don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Bandit, really? That's no way to live.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you are just able to trust when you're ready. I thought for sure my trust would be shattered towards everyone in my life, but it wasn't. You'll know when someone deserves your trust by the openness and honesty you receive from them and the healing that you'll do. All people aren't bad, but all relationships have the potential to fall into situations where good people make bad choices. Just remember that you'll have to face your next relationship with a whole new outlook, because after all, you have a whole new set of tools that you've learned to use after going through your failed relationship. Don't repeat your mistakes, and be more open and honest yourself. Communication is so important!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm with bandit on this. Be very wary!


----------

